# Fishing Tournament



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

First Annual Jim Wendel Memorial Fishing Tournament :texasflag 
(Honoring all deceased and retired Wharton Firefighters)

September 16, 2005 Check-In Wharton Fire Station 3:00 PM-7:00PM
319 N.Fulton

September 17, 2005 Tournament and Meal
$150.00 Entry Fee per team (3 person max per team)

Prize and Cash for combined team stringer
5 Trout and 2 Reds

Side Pots
Side Pots will pay out 70% of entries
Biggest Red for $20.00 per team
Biggest Trout for $20.00 per team
Biggest Flounder for $20.00 per team
Biggest Other Fish Species for $20.00 per team
(excluding Bull Reds and Stingrays)

Chance for Door Prizes for all

Weigh-in will be held at the Wharton Knights of Columbus Hall

Weight-in begins at 3:00 P.M. and you must be in line by 5:00P.M.
One member of winning team will be required to submit to polygraph

Meal To Follow at Weigh-In
Proceeds are for the purchase of equipment
Entry forms are available at the Fire Station 979-532-4811 ext.601/602 or contact Troy Albrecht @979-637-0334, Todd Johse @979-559-7314


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Forgot to mention tournament is limited to first 50 teams that enter.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you post the rules??


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

the easiest way to get the rules and entry form is goto www.matagordabay.com a little way above the pic of the surf click on tournaments after July 31. Thanks for everyones interest in this tournament. This is our first time at this and we are planning on having some nice prizes and door prizes.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Still have openings left for the tournament. Contact us for more info or go to http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament.htm for rules, info, registration sheet.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

If you would like to fish the tourny send in your registration now. don't wait for check in on friday the 16th.


Thanks to all that have entered so far....Tight lines to all


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like the weather is going to cooperate with us on saturday :dance:


----------

